# Randolph County, Indiana



## Khoman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

There as a new bee club called (Whitewater Valley Beekeepers, Randolph County) Next Meeting: Thursday May 8, 6:30 Randolph Co Fairgrounds
Topics: Spring Management 
Hive Inspection - with Indiana Apiarist Inspector, Kathleen Prough
Bring your veil/suit, we will be inspecting an active hive! 
Any question's you can post here!


----------

